# [Ebay]  LG KS20 Handy 2 Monate Alt



## Primaldoom (3. April 2009)

Verkaufe auf Ebay ein  LG KS20 TouchScreen Handy.

Simlock Frei.

Es gehen alle Handykarten.

wer Interesse hat kann ja mal reinschauen.

Auktion geht bis Sonntag 05.04.09   17:38:52 Uhr

http://cgi.ebay.de/LG-KS20-2-Monate-Alt-und-mit-Rechnung_W0QQitemZ120399023756QQcmdZViewItemQQptZDE_Handys_ohne_Vertrag_KM?hash=item120399023756&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1229|66%3A2|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1318


bye


----------



## Primaldoom (5. April 2009)

*" CLOSED "*


----------

